# Copa Sudamericana Matches 13 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 10, 2008)

Guadalajara v Internacional
 13/11/2008 00:00 GMT
  2.05 3.20 3.20 All Bets (23) 
Argentinos Juniors v Estudiantes
 13/11/2008 23:45 GMT
  2.20 3.20 2.875 All Bets (24)


----------

